# sustituir rele por transistor.



## overs (May 27, 2011)

Estoy diseñando un circuito el cual mediante un fotoresistencia se apaga o enciende un led, y en paralelo con este se activa un relay a 5v, el circuito funciona perfectamente, pero tiene un alto consumo  al estar activo el relay , mi pregunta es si puedo prescindir del relay y cambiar el transistor por uno que me haga de interuptor , he probado con algunos pero creo que no llegan a dar los 500mA que necesito a la salida para activar un motor 5v.


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

Primero que nada deberias poner un esquema, de sonde salen los 5V? si de un regulador de tipo 7805 y un motor que consuma 500mA no lograras nada con un transistor, el "alto consumo" no lo produce el relay, lo produce el motr.

Supongamos(como no hay esquema supongo) que el conjunto se alimenta con una tensión en continua de de 9V eso significa una caida de tensi´no en el regulador de 4V los que multiplicados por lo .5A ampere me da 2W de terror amigo el 7805 no disipa más que 1W con muy buen disipador, entonces en un par de segundos este hierve....
Y si la tensión es de 12 veamos que pasa 7v de caida por .5A dan 3.5W peor aún y eso que no tuve en cuenta el consumo de relay que es poco


----------



## overs (May 28, 2011)

este el esquema del circuito, donde va el led es donde se coloca el relay, esta probado y funciona, pero quiero saber si se puede prescindir del relay con algun transistor de mas potencia, actualmenete tiene un bc 548


----------



## Jesmo (May 30, 2011)

Yo utilizo esto, pero no se si para tu consumo valdrá.


----------



## rodri_go100 (May 30, 2011)

En vez del transistor por un par Darlington y quita la resistencia en serie con el led, en su lugar pones el motor y solucionado.

El par darlington puede ser un BD243 o hacerlo con un BC549 y un BD137.
Recuerda poner un diodo en antiparalelo con el motor.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 30, 2011)

*Mmm esto es un deja vu...*

en el otro esquema me falto comentar esto...


> Recuerda poner un diodo en antiparalelo con el motor.




y evita hacer dobles post...


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2011)

overs dijo:


> este el esquema del circuito, donde va el led es donde se coloca el relay, esta probado y funciona, pero quiero saber si se puede prescindir del relay con algun transistor de mas potencia, actualmenete tiene un bc 548


Sigues sin entender, el esquema que contemple la fuente real como la armaste, como alimentaste el micro y donde conectaste cada cosa exactamente no un esquema generico representativo ya que no sirve


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2011)

aunque sea dibujalo a mano no importa que sea prolijo y sacale una foto quiero ver los puntos donde se tomo tensión para cada cosa, sin eso es muy dificil ayudarte, porque tal vez yo hable de una cosa y tu puedes estar entendieno otra


----------



## germanmunozs (Abr 27, 2012)

Y para yn circuito con un 555 en modo astable y con su salida a un rele. En este se conectan unos cables sacados del boton de descolgar del telefono movil.
Pero el rele es caro y querria preguntaos como podria camboar dicho rele por un transistor que tuviiese la funcion de interruptor.
Por favor ayuda. Gracias de ante mano


----------

